# Sun Zertifizierungen, wer hat Erfahrungen damit?



## Snape (24. Januar 2005)

Tach,
wer von Euch hat Erfahrungen mit der Sun Java Zertifizierung und kann mal berichten

- welche Zertifizierung er gemacht / erreicht hat
- welche empfehlenswert ist
- wie lange / umfangreich die Vorbereitung ist
- wie teuer die Vorbereitungskurse sind
- wie teuer die Abschlußprüfung ist
- welchen Nutzen das Zertifikat gebracht hat

Welche Zertifizierung ist eigentlich sinnvoll, wenn z.B. Kenntnisse im J2EE Bereich fehlen? Worauf legen Firmen am meisten Wert? Hier http://ch.sun.com/d/support-n-training/training/certification/java_zert.html gibt es ja ein paar mehr zur Auswahl:
- Sun Certified Business Component Developer
- Sun Certified Java Programmer
- Sun Certified Web Component Developer
- Sun Certified Java Developer
- Sun Certified Enterprise Architect
- Sun Certified Developer for Sun Java System

Danke!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Zu diesem Thema gibt's zahlreiche Diskussionen in dclj:
http://groups.google.de/groups?hl=de&lr=&q=Zertifizierungen&btnG=Suche&meta=group=de.comp.lang.java

HTH,
Gruß Tom


----------



## Snape (24. Januar 2005)

Ich habe keine guten Erfahrungen / Erinnerungen an Newsgroups, oder ist die Quelle diesmal in Ordnung?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich denke der dclj kann man vertrauen ;-)

Gruß Tom


----------



## Snape (24. Januar 2005)

OK, dann lese ich mich da mal durch.

Trotzdem, wie sind die Erfahrungen der Leute hier?


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (25. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hab den scjp vor kurzer Zeit gemacht. Das hat mir meine Firma finanziert, insofern war der Preis von 150 Euro oder so kein Thema für mich. 
Die Prüfung habe ich um die Ecke in einem Prometric Testcenter gemacht. Das ist super organisiert.
Als Vorbereitung habe ich mir ein Buch gekauft, "Java Certified Programmer & Developer". Das ist extra für die Prüfungen geschrieben und bringt einiges.

Ohne Vorbereitung hätte ich nicht bestanden, obwohl ich täglich mit Java programmiere. Innerhalb von 2 Monaten habe ich gemütlich das Buch durchgearbeitet und fleissig onlinetests gemacht. Dass hat für 96% in der Prüfung gereicht.

Alles in allem hat sich die Zertifizierung voll gelohnt. Ich habe einiges gelernt, obwohl ich dachte ich weiss in Java alles. Meine Firma schreibt den scjp in ihre Skilldatenbank und freut sich.

Auch wenn man die meisten Fragen des Test in der täglichen Arbeit vom Kompiler beantwortet werden und man sie nicht beantworten können muss, ist es doch sehr nützlich die Abläufte besser zu verstehen. 

Grüsse TrueSun


----------



## Snape (25. Januar 2005)

Interessant. Du bist der erste/einzige, der dem etwas abgewinnen konnte. Alle anderen sind da eher anderer Meinung (http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=13332) und halten das eher für Geldmacherei.


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (25. Januar 2005)

Hab grad mal überflogen was die anderen da geschrieben haben. 
Die Vernünftigste Aussage war folgende:


> Also wenn man keinen Chef/ Kunden hat der das Ding sehen will, sollte man die Zertifizierung lassen.


Dabei gilt auch der Umkehrschluss, liegt einem Kunden oder Chef was an der Zertifizierung, dann kommt der Schein ganz gut.

Schau dir mal folgendes an, sowas musst du beantworten können.

byte a = 1;
byte b = 2;
byte c = a + b;

Kompilierfehler, Laufzeitfehler, Exception oder in Ordnung?

Normalerweise sagt dir jetzt dein IDE obs da Probleme gibt, du musst es also nicht unbedingt wissen. Klar ist aber auch, je mehr Hintergründe du verstehst, desto besser programmierst du.

Grüsse TrueSun


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Wie gesagt diese Zertifizierungen sagen IMHO nur aus, dass der jeweilige Probant die Java Syntax und die Grundlegenden Spracheigenschaften beherrscht, na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch, ... dann ist man der nächste in der Schlange von 200000000 Mio (*übertreib*) Leuten die genau das auch können. Ich denke entscheident ist nicht nur die Sprache, in der man sich natürlich sehr gut auskennen sollte, sondern auch die "übrigen" Technologien wie Datenbanken, Middlewarekomponenten, Transaktionssysteme usw.. und wie man diese Komponenten sinnvoll miteinander Kombinieren kann. Damit kann man heut zu Tage bei Unternehmen Punkten aber nicht allein mit einer JCP/JCD Zertifizierung.

übrigens die Auflösung

```
byte a = 1;
byte b = 2;
byte c = (byte)(a+ b); //Ohne den expliziten Cast gibts einen Kompiler Fehler...
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## Snape (26. Januar 2005)

Auf jeden Fall sind Java-Entwickler gesucht, die J2EE (JSP, Struts, Servlets) können, meist kombiniert mit DB Know-How. Da muss ich leider passen.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Dann lies ein paar tutorials, kauf dir en paar Bücher und änder doch was daran. Du hast es in der Hand.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Snape (26. Januar 2005)

Das ist klar, aber meinst Du, es zählt mehr, wenn ich eigenes erworbenes Wissen anführe gegenüber einem Sun Zertifikat oder einem sonstigen Lehrgang J2EE? Ich habe da so meine Zweifel.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

also ich denke schon das Angaben über selbst erworbenes Wissen ( am besten im Open Source Umfeld erworbenes ) bei manchen Firmen mehr zählen als irgend so ein kleiner Wisch von einer Zertifizierungsstelle. Du musst dich natürlich dementsprechend verkaufen können und beim Bewerbungsgespräch zeigen, dass du die Sachen auch wirklich kannst die du dir selber beigebracht hast, hat bei mir zumindest immer bestens funktioniert.

Btw. nicht umsonst gibt es den Spruch: 
"Die einen sind Zertifiziert, die anderen können es." 

Gruß Tom


----------



## schnuffie (26. Januar 2005)

Meine Erfahrungen mit Zertifizierungen sind geteilt.

negativ:
- nur ca. 20% des Übermittelten setzt Du später auch ein
- viele Fragen (bzgl. Code) sind an den Haaren herbeigezogen (= so programmiert Niemand)

positiv:
- berufliches Weiterkommen / Jobsicherung
- Aufbau von riesigem Hintergrundwissen
- einfachere Fehlersuche, da man jetzt meist weiß, warum der Fehler kommt

Letzlich war bei uns in Darmstadt die Programmer-Zertifizierung ausschlaggebend für eine langfristige Perspektive im Java-Umfeld.
Die darauf aufbauende J2EE-Zertifizierung gab mir bereits den Einstieg in Servlets und JSPs. Das, was ich jetzt mir noch aneignen muß, ist dringendes Struts-Know-Hoff, da wir immer mehr mit Application-Servern zu tun bekommen. Swing oder SWT interessiert mich eher privat bzw. für das Programmieren kleiner Helferlein.


----------



## cham (26. Januar 2005)

Du hast schon recht Tom, aber ich habe in den letzten Wochen mehrere Anfragen gehabt, wo explizit eine SUN Zertifizierung Voraussetzung war.

Das es auch ohne geht wissen wir, aber eben nicht die Leute die die Regeln machen...


----------



## Thomas Darimont (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Also bei mir lief das bisher immer so ab, dass da ein Entwickler oder deren Chef Architekt bei diesen Gesprächen dabei war und hier und dar ein paar technische Fragen stellte. Als diese dann zur vollsten Zufriedenheit beantwortet wurden gabs da keine Diskussionen mehr um irgendwelche "unnötigen" Zertifizierungen... wie gesagt, man muss sich eben gut Verkaufen können und natürlich wissen wovon man spricht wenn man mit irgendwelchen Abkürzung und Fachtermini um sich wirft.

Gruß Tom


----------



## schnuffie (26. Januar 2005)

...schade nur, daß oftmals die Leute die Technologie vorgeben, die weder zertifiziert sind, noch jegliche Ahnung von Programmieren haben. Als "armer" Entwickler muß man das dann als gegeben hinnehmen und das beste daraus machen.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

...dem würde ich so nicht ganz zustimmen. Es gibt strategische Entscheidungen wie etwa den Einsatz der Technologie z.Bsp ob nun auf Java oder auf .Net gesetzt wird. Das sind Entscheidungen die die Unternehmensleitung zu treffen hat und diese trifft Entscheidungen zumeist nie allein sondern nehmen externe Berater zu Hilfe. Sind diese Entscheidungen dann mal durch geht es um andere Dinge wie u.A. Architektur-Aspekte. Die frage welcher Persitenz Mechanismus gewählt wird (Entity Beans, JDO, Hibernate, oder plain JDBC) wird zwar unter Unternehmensleitung getroffen jedoch nicht einfach so... da wird dann entweder die Entwicklung oder der Chef Architekt konsultiert ...usw. Es gibt eben mehrere Entscheidungsebenen und die Entschiedungen für de technische Realisierung eines Projektes trifft eben in den seltensten Fällen jemand ohne "Plan".

Aber egal... wenn ihr Fragen bezüglich J2EE habt, schreibt einfach einen Beitrag, "man" wird sich schon drum kümmern ;-)

Gruß Tom


----------



## xck3001 (4. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn das Topic hier "etwas" älter ist, will ich mal meine Meinung und Erfahrungen dazu beitragen:

Ich werde in Kürze das Studium abschließen und habe nebenbei noch ein paar Java Zertifizierungen absolviert (SCJA, SCJP, SCWCD, SCBCD).

Das Argument bzgl. dem Praxisbezug kann ich bestätigen: Gerade beim SCJA und SCJP lernt man in großen Teilen echtes Background-Wissen, das zwar interessant ist und teilweise auch nützlich werden kann, im Alltag aber nie über den Weg laufen wird.

Bei den aufbauenden Zertifizierungen SCWCD und SCBCD sieht die Sache aber anders aus. Das ganze ist schon sehr praxisbezogen, und wenn man schon mal beruflich mit den Themen zu tun gehabt hat, kommt man auch recht schnell auf das für die Prüfung notwendige Niveau. Dafür sind die Prüfungen auch ein wenig teurer 

Im Moment setze ich noch den SCJD drauf, das ist im Gegensatz zu den anderen Zertifikaten (SCEA mal ausgenommen) die einzige "Programmieraufgabe". Hier muss man ein J2SE Projekt umsetzen, dokumentieren und anschließend im Test-Center beschreiben. Der Aufwand für diese Projekte ist meiner Meinung nach deutlich höher, da die Spezifikation sehr detailliert ist und die Lösung einigen Anforderungen genügen muss.


Zur Anerkennung in der Berufswelt: Das kommt stark auf die persönliche Situation an. Wenn ein Entwickler mit fünfjähriger einschlägiger Berufserfahrung sich auf eine Stelle bewirbt, zählen seine absolvierten Projekte natürlich viel mehr. Wenn man sich aber z.B. als Absolvent bei einem Unternehmen bewirbt, kann man sich mit den Zertifikaten ganz klar von "der Masse" absetzen. In meinem Fall hat das bei den bisherigen Bewerbungsgesprächen sehr geholfen. Obwohl ich neben dem Studium schon drei Jahre als Entwickler tätig bin, gingen die meisten Fragen in Richtung der Zertifikate (Motivation usw.). Das kann schon einen deutlichen Eindruck hinterlassen. Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass man erst einmal zu einem Gespräch eingeladen werden muss, um "sich zu verkaufen". Gerade im Lebenslauf sind die Zertifikate eine schöne Möglichkeit um sich zu profilieren.

Zusammenfassend würde ich also jedem zu den Zertifikaten raten. Der Aufwand hält sich bei den multilpe-choice Tests in Grenzen. Für alle o.g. Zertifikate habe ich jeweils nie mehr als eine Woche Vorbereitung benötigt. Ein geeignetes Buch hilft da natürlich sehr.


----------



## Oliver Gierke (4. Januar 2009)

Ich habe letztens irgendwo den Begriff "Real Life Certified Java Programmer" gelesen. So ein Zertifikat wär mir lieber als eines dieser Testcenterdinger. Ich habe ein etwas gespaltenes Verhältnis zu den Programmen. Zu oft habe ich Leute erlebt, die einem alle möglichen Wische unter die Nase halten konnten, aber bei der Frage, warum ein Singleton eigentlich ein Antipattern ist, keine Antwort wussten. Ich kann den Wunsch nach objektiv messbarer Qualifikation sehr gut nachvollziehen, jedoch sind die Zertifikate IMHO ein nicht sonderlich gutes Mittel dafür.

Favour Mindset over Certificates 

REINHAUN!


----------

